# Video in PowerPoint 2010 startet/endet mit schwarzem Bild



## Psycho_Dad (1. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Derzeit haben wir noch Powerpoint 2003 in der Firma. Nun haben wir aber eine Konferenz Veranstaltung auf der wir die Version 2010 benutzten. So weit ist alles OK. Ich habe mir in dem Programm After Effects ein Filmchen mit 100 Jpegs als Mpeg4DivX erstellt und kann dieses auch ohne Probleme in PPT 2003 abspielen. Wenn ich dieses Filmchen nun aber in PPT2010 abspiele, startet es mit einem schwarzen Bild, läuft dann und endet wieder mit einem schwarzen Bild. Ich kenne mich mit PPT2010 noch nicht wirklich aus und ich weiss nicht, ob es nun am Video oder an PPT Einstellungen liegt. Mich wundert es nur, weil in PPT2003 das Video sauber abläuft.
Da ich das Video in einer Schleife laufen lassen möchte, sind schwarze Bilder denkbar ungünstig.

Gruß
Psycho_Dad


----------



## Psycho_Dad (1. September 2011)

Lösung:
Ich habe statt einem AVI Video mal WMV versucht und nun ist da kein schwarzes Bild mehr am Anfang und Ende. 
Woher die schwarzen Bilder kommen, weiß ich aber dennoch nicht.


----------

